# Pre order SD45



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I would like to pre-order a PanAm SD-45. Does any one know of a place that will do this?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

is this just something you want or have you seen where ariso or someone is going to make it ?

becouse I have heard nothing about the loco being made


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Aristo is making them.They are do in December/January.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Try RLD hobbies, Robby always gets large orders of Aristo products. 

Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

so why is it not on the aristo site ?

they only showing in stock stuff now ?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.trainworldonline.com/catalog/aristo-craft/sd-45-diesel-great-northern-22425 

I googled


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at the...

Aristo-Craft Insider - July/August 2012 - Page 2 - ART #22426 SD45 Pan Am Railways[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, Aristo dumped the idea of a catalog, you can only see what is available for sale. I think it's really stupid. 

People often like to plan what they want for their railroad. I like to see not only what is available, what what was and what will be. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I miss the "dream" catologs to!!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, the hard copy catalogs were a lot better I like to have within my reference library to use. 
When i was able to attend the LSTSs i would always be trying for a comp' copy of the yearly hard copy catalog. 

Buuuut corporations like to save $ so they cut out hard copy communications of their product. Their justification, utilize the line (or similiar) ".... our own survey/(or) from a IT know-it-all entity states over 70% ...blah blah use the internet for their referencing searches/reading/banking, etc. "

Shucks our household even uses the weekly batch of 'sales' flyers to plan our purchases during our shopping day of the week ! 

imho


----------



## Chris_Haon (Dec 28, 2011)

Call Aristo directly and pre-order. I called a while back. Spoke to Aixa and got my high hood order in.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

You can't even see the GPs online? I miss the old site. I wanted to know what the "well cars" looked like. I missed them in catalogs. Did they even make the new tank car? 
The new site is very good for ordering what's shown there. Too bad some of the older references are now gone.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"....wanted to know what the "well cars" looked like. I missed them in catalogs. Did they even make the new tank car? " 

No (old news) tank car ! 
Was some chatter from them regards a "cylindrical" hopper, but no details could be just another flat-sided "cylindrical" like USAT' rollout.


Well car .... I don't even think that one has rolled out as a prototype, if even off the 'drafting table'  Just some chatter, see AC forum in last 2-3 days for recent !


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* I have a great idea, lets all just order all of our trains directly from Aristo and USA. Lets just cut out the true dealers, you know the same dealers that have always helped you when you wanted something. The companies have already screwed there dealers over more and more. Just think, when the all the dealers close down , due to lack of any profit, then there won't be any more train shows either. Who do you think supports the show? Most the time its the dealer, even with low attendance. Hey maybe one of these days, the screwing of the dealers may backfire and it will put all companies out and we can just call China and order what we want.* 
Everyone is so sad when one of the brick and mortor stores close down. they went down for the same reason. So if you want to prorder something, call your dealer and order it, support these guys. 
Everyone of my 80 Engines, 400 frieght cars, 62 Aluminum passenger cars, and track all came from dealers and I don't plan on changing that. I don't need anything else, but I'll keep buying and will buy from a dealer or hobby store if I can still find one.
Sorry for the rant, everyone that knows me, knows that I am pretty quiet. This is probably the longest post I have evr made. I just got tired of hearing about the direct buying, before its too late. 
Thank, Rex [/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Amen Rex. You guys want trains get with your dealers and buy and be sides most of the time you need not pre order. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto Rex! 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks REX!! I do not know you, but now I know your just 'quiet' - ha,.. 

..... like me!! 

Hope ya feel better also!! nice rant!! 
I'm a "Dealer buyer". Just wish I could print money like Our Government does........................ 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 05 Dec 2012 11:55 AM
{snip...}[/i] Just wish I could print money like Our Government does........................ {snip...}[/i] You can, it's just that you'll get in trouble for doing it, where as the government doesn't.







It's good to be KING!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To reinforce the pre-order "pressure" from dealers. 

A while ago Aristo, after coming out with the new E8's advertised the re-run of their streamliners, especially nice ones to match the new E8's.... full page color ad on GR. Well after a year, they delivered the Santa Fe ones and none of the other (six?) road names. 

When pressured about them, TWO YEARS after the ad, Aristo (Lewis himself) said they did not make them because of no preorders. 

Up until that time Aristo had never mentioned or asked for preorders, BUT now it was the reason, two years later that the product was not made. 

Don't let this happen again, make sure you let your dealer know you want something so he can communicate it to the manufacturer, and in the worst case, at least "not preordering" will no longer be an excuse that will hold water. 

(sorry for the somewhat cynical "attitude"... everyone asked for those streamliners over and over and NO dealer was ever approached on being required to preorder to ensure production... call any Aristo dealer about this) 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha..Ha.. don't wanna be 'The KING!!' 

just Master of "My Country"...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it sounded like just an excuse from AC not to make as they did not sell well. Later RJF


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Aristo site has some SD-45's arriving Jan.22 and on sale now with 10% off and free shipping. PAN AM is on the list.


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

The 10% is reflected in the price already shown not 10% off price listed. the price listed is the discounted price plus the free shipping. 
Mike


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The SD arrived Jan 18 at AC. My N&W on the way. Later RJD


----------

